# Jaeger @ 8 Months, Please Critique!



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Stack









Head shots


















Profile


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks good. bout all i can say.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Very handsome pup! I think he's got a nice build so far.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very handsome. Has a slight build, not a very deep chest. Slightly roachy back. Sorry to be critical but you asked. I still think he's a very nice looking dog. 8 months is kind of an in-between period. I expect you will see a few changes ..... like filling out.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Athletic looking, love the rear angulation, slight build that will fill out, back will level out....will probably be an excellent working example of the breed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's very handsome.

I would love it if you posted more pics of all of your dogs, they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 



PaddyD said:


> Very handsome. Has a slight build, not a very deep chest. Slightly roachy back. Sorry to be critical but you asked. I still think he's a very nice looking dog. 8 months is kind of an in-between period. I expect you will see a few changes ..... like filling out.


Thank you!  I don't mind at all. I really appreciate your honest critique.  I *think* when he's older his chest will fill out a whole lot more (because his dad's certainly did! - I knew his dad since he was only 4 or 5 months old, and he's around 2 or 3 years old now)



cliffson1 said:


> Athletic looking, love the rear angulation, slight build that will fill out, back will level out....will probably be an excellent working example of the breed.


Thanks for the critique!  I agree - I have a strong feeling he will have a nice build because both of his parents _and_ his grand parents (I've met them in person too  ) all had really nice builds. But he's not a couch potato.. Right now Jaeger is in Schutzhund (I'm training him for his BH, then hopefully we'll start getting his SchH 1, SchH 2, and SchH 3 titles - I set long term goals, but I do have high hopes he will pass his BH and get his Schutzhund titles  ) - I will have to get some pictures up. And both of his parents, as well as his grandparents, worked as herding dogs. So I'm considering putting him in herding as well. 

I love, love, love his temperament so far, so even if his structure isn't absolutely perfect, I'm still going to love this dog.  He is the very first working German Shepherd I've owned, and I can honestly say he will not be the last! I love his endless energy - even though he can turn it off and just sit on the couch with me, (he's my exercise buddy, lol!) his strong, confident nerves - he does bitework and then goes to TSC and wags his tail/gives kisses to all the people/kids in there!  , he is indifferent to other dogs - not aggressive or reactive, just doesn't care about them.. lol, and is up for just about anything! (If I'm biking at a slow pace - on a dirt road, he will just trot along beside me, as well as if I'm trail riding with the horses - he has no fear of them either, lol - he will follow them for miles, and he loves swimming.. He also loooves to train! He has a lot of enthusiasm and very high food drive... Another thing he loves - his ball, LOL, he could play fetch with that thing for hours without tiring... etc, I could just go on and on about how much I love this dog :wub: , haha)



LaRen616 said:


> He's very handsome.
> 
> I would love it if you posted more pics of all of your dogs, they are all so gorgeous!


Thank you!  I will try to get some pics up!


----------

